# !!!N75 "J" valve review. Cure all? Was for me!!!!



## turbo20v18 (Aug 18, 2002)

Yes, it's true. I'm back to 21psi and I couldn't be happier. As many folks have found out, on some cars the ECS/H valve, in conjunction with a chip and exhaust, causes overboost and soft limp. I was extremly upset by this when I got my TT 2.5" DP installed. My car was actually faster with the stock DP and ECS N75. Then I came across the J valve, and was told it's supposed to bridge the gap between the ECS/H and F/C valves. Those folks were very right. 
I did SEVERAL (about 8-9 runs per gear) runs in each gear except first, for obvious reasons







The temperature was 68 degrees F. I made sure I heat soaked the engine/IC pretty well before I actually started testing in order for the ECU to make the boost spike as high as possible. Here are the results average results for each gear at WOT:
2nd, 3rd, and 4th: 2000-4800: Would spike between 19-21psi and HOLD 19psi up to 4800rpm. At that point, the boost would smothly and progressively fall to 13psi by redline and 12psi by 6800. In all three gears, the boost curves were identical in relation to rpm, only the spike might vary.
5th: 2000-4200: Would spike between 19-21 psi. It would hold 19psi until around 3500 then fall to 18psi. It would hold 18psi with no problems to 4200rpm. 
The reason the 5th gear tests were cut short at 4200 were three fold:
1: Jonny Law doesn't like me








2: The stock brakes were turning to mush
3: I've never in my whole life smelled a clutch as bad as my was stinking.
My engine mods consist of (2003 AWP):
-APR 93
-Autothority CAI
-TT 2.5" DP w/high flow cat
-GFB Stealth FX BOV/DV set at 70/30 BOV/DV
*I am in no way guaranteeing this will work on your car!!!* In fact, I ran into a dubber this weekend with my same mods, but a complete turbo back exhaust, and his J valve caused him to overboost/limp. However, if you only have a DP, or a cat back, and the ECS/H won't work for you, try the N75 J. I have a bud right down the street with the same mods, but the stock DP and Euro Sport cat back. I'll throw it in his car and see what happens. 

EDIT 4/21/03: Update, 1 week later
Well, now that the car has had some "seat" time with the J valve, it has started to act a little different. With my APR 93 on, I'm still spiking at 19-21 psi. However, I'm spiking at 19 much more consistently than before, occasionally seeing 20 and 21. Light throttle applications are still smooth. However, part throttle (enough for 4-8psi) are starting to surge. The boost will flutter a little creating a noticeable surge. But, as I stated else where in this thread somewhere, it's not bad at all. And, considering the power gains, I'm more than happy with the trade off. Finally, stock mode. I have not gotten one single soft or hard limp, period. It spikes at 13 psi consistently, and rarely falls below 10psi at WOT. Works for me










[Modified by turbo20v18, 1:14 PM 4-21-2003]


----------



## turbo20v18 (Aug 18, 2002)

*Re: !!!N75 "J" valve review. Cure all? Was for me!!!! (turbo20v18)*

I was so excited to write this post, I forgot to talk about how it worked in stock mode








Unlike the ECS/H, it does not spike at 14 psi. This used to cause a boost fluctuation that could best be described as horrendous surging. The J valve does not do that!! It still spikes at 12psi (AWP), but falls off a little slower than the F/C. Best N75 I've experienced yet.


----------



## 1.8T4eva (Dec 13, 2001)

*Re: !!!N75 "J" valve review. Cure all? Was for me!!!! (turbo20v18)*

Very nice! Im jealous of u!!! I wish I could hold 19psi. I can only hold 15psi to 4500rpm then drops to 13psi at 5000rpm















How much were you boosting and holding before the J-valve?


----------



## turbo20v18 (Aug 18, 2002)

*Re: !!!N75 "J" valve review. Cure all? Was for me!!!! (1.8T4eva)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Very nice! Im jealous of u!!! I wish I could hold 19psi. I can only hold 15psi to 4500rpm then drops to 13psi at 5000rpm















How much were you boosting and holding before the J-valve?[HR][/HR]​It would depend on the weather. If it was below 60 degrees, I'd spike between 15-17. Above 60, I'd spike at 19, but it would almost instantly fall to 15 again. Now, I'm spiking between 19-21 and holding 19 to almost 5K


----------



## SlvrBllt (Oct 15, 2001)

*Re: !!!N75 "J" valve review. Cure all? Was for me!!!! (turbo20v18)*

I should have mine tomorrow. I will do some boost logs to see how well it produces what the ECU is asking for. I am hoping to find a lower initial spike with a sustained boost level in the upper revs. Something closer to requested anyways.


----------



## turbo20v18 (Aug 18, 2002)

*Re: !!!N75 "J" valve review. Cure all? Was for me!!!! (SlvrBllt)*

Can't wait to see them!! My car is much smoother than it was with the ECS/H. This thing just simply kicks arse. I don't understand why they haven't caught on like wild-fire?










[Modified by turbo20v18, 3:09 AM 4-15-2003]


----------



## reeston (Oct 18, 2001)

*Re: !!!N75 "J" valve review. Cure all? Was for me!!!! (turbo20v18)*

Two questions: What is the complete Audi stock number and how much did you pay for this vavle? I had to remove my ECS N75 due to limp mode. I'm hoping this is the final cure. Thanks


----------



## dbrowne1 (Oct 31, 2000)

*Re: !!!N75 "J" valve review. Cure all? Was for me!!!! (reeston)*

034906283J
http://www.vwparts.com
$61


----------



## turbo20v18 (Aug 18, 2002)

*Re: !!!N75 "J" valve review. Cure all? Was for me!!!! (reeston)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Two questions: What is the complete Audi stock number and how much did you pay for this vavle? I had to remove my ECS N75 due to limp mode. I'm hoping this is the final cure. Thanks[HR][/HR]​034906283J
It's $88.xx after tax in Toledo, Ohio. I got it from here barely usede for $85 shipped. Someone on here mentioned you can get them for $70 from soem aftermarket Audi store. Don't remember where


----------



## Irie18Turbo (Sep 20, 2001)

*Re: !!!N75 "J" valve review. Cure all? Was for me!!!! (turbo20v18)*

quote:[HR][/HR]It's $88.xx after tax in Toledo, Ohio. I got it from here barely usede for $85 shipped. Someone on here mentioned you can get them for $70 from soem aftermarket Audi store. Don't remember where







[HR][/HR]​Barely used? I had it on my dub for three hours








Just enough to test it out. Didn't need it so you got lucky. Can't wait to see the 
graphs of this compared to the H and probably the C. My next stop - the K.
May need to get one from Europe. Hav fun http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Edit - The website the 'texer quoted was impex. Not sure you can get it there
though. http://www.vwparts.com


[Modified by Irie18Turbo, 10:27 PM 4-14-2003]


----------



## dbrowne1 (Oct 31, 2000)

*Re: !!!N75 "J" valve review. Cure all? Was for me!!!! (Irie18Turbo)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Edit - The website the 'texer quoted was impex. Not sure you can get it there
though. http://www.vwparts.com

[Modified by Irie18Turbo, 10:27 PM 4-14-2003][HR][/HR]​It's there. $61.07 to be exact.


----------



## turbo20v18 (Aug 18, 2002)

*Re: !!!N75 "J" valve review. Cure all? Was for me!!!! (Irie18Turbo)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
Barely used? I had it on my dub for three hours








Just enough to test it out. Didn't need it so you got lucky.[HR][/HR]​Thank you SOOO much for selling it to me!!! I could not be happier. I haven't been this excited since I got my chip. And, yeah, 3 hrs counts as barely used


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: !!!N75 "J" valve review. Cure all? Was for me!!!! (dbrowne1)*

What version is stock on thw AWP?


----------



## SlvrBllt (Oct 15, 2001)

*Re: !!!N75 "J" valve review. Cure all? Was for me!!!! (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]What version is stock on thw AWP?[HR][/HR]​058906283 F


----------



## Mtl 337 (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: !!!N75 "J" valve review. Cure all? Was for me!!!! (SlvrBllt)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Irie18Turbo (Sep 20, 2001)

*Re: !!!N75 "J" valve review. Cure all? Was for me!!!! (turbo20v18)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
Thank you SOOO much for selling it to me!!! I could not be happier. I haven't been this excited since I got my chip. And, yeah, 3 hrs counts as barely used














[HR][/HR]​So the car is kicking butt now eh? I know how it is when stuff doesn't work
perfectly. Pick at you.. each time you feel that little surge... just picks at u.
Congrats. Trust me I was a bit nervous about being one of the guinea pigs
but arhab had already taken the big risk. Plus it came of an audi that made
similar number to our chipped AWW/AWDs so I figured I wouldn't see my 
pistons piercing my hood








If you can find the post, I believe it was used on audis that made 200 and 
230 hp. Right in our ballpark. Just need boost logs and graphs to complete 
the experiment. arhab is running the K valve now and says its fine too.
May try one of those and postpone putting on my APR downpipe.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: !!!N75 "J" valve review. Cure all? Was for me!!!! (SlvrBllt)*

thanks


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: !!!N75 "J" valve review. Cure all? Was for me!!!! (Irie18Turbo)*

BTW, what is the difference between the J valve and ECS' Race N75?


----------



## turbo20v18 (Aug 18, 2002)

*Re: !!!N75 "J" valve review. Cure all? Was for me!!!! (JettaRed)*

See the first post


----------



## Montanagreenmachine (Sep 26, 2000)

*Re: !!!N75 "J" valve review. Cure all? Was for me!!!! (turbo20v18)*

Has anyone seen an advantage to using the "j" valve with the AEB motor?
I'm running an Upsplute chip with the standard ECS n75 and peak out at 17 lbs of boost, -No surging issues though..


----------



## turbo20v18 (Aug 18, 2002)

*Re: !!!N75 "J" valve review. Cure all? Was for me!!!! (Montanagreenmachine)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Has anyone seen an advantage to using the "j" valve with the AEB motor?
I'm running an Upsplute chip with the standard ECS n75 and peak out at 17 lbs of boost, -No surging issues though..[HR][/HR]​Andy, you'd probably be better off just sticking with the ECS, since it does spike higher. Us non motor swap people have a problem overboosting with the ECS and exhaust systems.


----------



## SlvrBllt (Oct 15, 2001)

*Re: !!!N75 "J" valve review. Cure all? Was for me!!!! (turbo20v18)*

WOO HOO. Mine just came in. I will post some boost logs tonight.
Impex Rocks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Montanagreenmachine (Sep 26, 2000)

*Re: !!!N75 "J" valve review. Cure all? Was for me!!!! (turbo20v18)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Andy, you'd probably be better off just sticking with the ECS, since it does spike higher. Us non motor swap people have a problem overboosting with the ECS and exhaust systems. [HR][/HR]​Thanks- I was just wondering.. I'm only running a 2.5" d.p. and soon to be 2.5" system as well (minus the cat)
I know I'm kinda comparing apples to oranges since I dont have all those dbw issues








p.s. I was definitely digging your GFB FX, my old GFB is up for sale!


[Modified by Montanagreenmachine, 12:19 PM 4-15-2003]


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: !!!N75 "J" valve review. Cure all? Was for me!!!! (turbo20v18)*

quote:[HR][/HR]See the first post














[HR][/HR]​I don't really understand (kinda dense, maybe). I know the ECS is a modified N75 by ECS Tuning and the J valve is an Audi part, but what's the real difference? Would either benefit a stock chip?


----------



## turbo20v18 (Aug 18, 2002)

*Re: !!!N75 "J" valve review. Cure all? Was for me!!!! (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]See the first post















I don't really understand (kinda dense, maybe). I know the ECS is a modified N75 by ECS Tuning and the J valve is an Audi part, but what's the real difference? Would either benefit a stock chip?[HR][/HR]​Hey now, don't sell yourself short








Will either benefit a stock ECU? Not really. The J valve won't at all. The ECS valve will allow you to spike at 14psi (AWP), and then give you soft limp. Both of these valves are really only effective on chipped ECUs.


----------



## VDUBNDizzy (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: !!!N75 "J" valve review. Cure all? Was for me!!!! (turbo20v18)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Both of these valves are really only effective on chipped ECUs. [HR][/HR]​AHEM. Not true. I ran the ECS valve on my stock 03 for about 5 months and never hit soft limp.


----------



## SlvrBllt (Oct 15, 2001)

*Re: !!!N75 "J" valve review. Cure all? Was for me!!!! (VDUBNDizzy)*

I installed it at lunch and drove around. My car has never been this smooth. Its spiking a little higher (19) but it quickly settles to 15. The thing I like is that the boost doesnt come on quite as abruptly, so it is much more linear. My only concern is that the last time I put a new N75 in, it was really smooth until the car "adapted". I will do a TBA tonight and see how it does. Anybody else notice the car getting less smooth after the valve has been in for a while? I fear that this is just too good to be true. I could not make the car surge at all.


----------



## VolksDude (Jun 9, 1999)

*Re: !!!N75 "J" valve review. Cure all? Was for me!!!! (SlvrBllt)*

Mine started Surging with the C valve. I tried the H valve and it started Surging again after a while...now, I have the C Valve back, and it surges..
I might get the J valve and try!!


----------



## turbo20v18 (Aug 18, 2002)

*Re: !!!N75 "J" valve review. Cure all? Was for me!!!! (VDUBNDizzy)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Both of these valves are really only effective on chipped ECUs. 
AHEM. Not true. I ran the ECS valve on my stock 03 for about 5 months and never hit soft limp. [HR][/HR]​I should have been more descriptive. When I said "really effective", I meant that on a chipped car these valves make a MUCH more noticeable difference than when using them on a stock ECU. I don't think anyone can deny that


----------



## turbo20v18 (Aug 18, 2002)

*Re: !!!N75 "J" valve review. Cure all? Was for me!!!! (SlvrBllt)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I installed it at lunch and drove around. My car has never been this smooth. Its spiking a little higher (19) but it quickly settles to 15. The thing I like is that the boost doesnt come on quite as abruptly, so it is much more linear. My only concern is that the last time I put a new N75 in, it was really smooth until the car "adapted". I will do a TBA tonight and see how it does. Anybody else notice the car getting less smooth after the valve has been in for a while? I fear that this is just too good to be true. I could not make the car surge at all.[HR][/HR]​I love seeing how these thing work with different chips. With my APR 93, it holds 19 strong all the way to 4800 in 2nd-4th. My favorite gear has now become 3rd, the acceleration is awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
And your right about the spike. At WOT from 2000rpm, the boost will momentarily stop at 15, then shoot to 19-21 a split second later. When I had my ECS, it just shot straight to 20-21, immediately killing traction in 2nd gear










[Modified by turbo20v18, 11:46 PM 4-15-2003]


----------



## g-unit1.8t (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: !!!N75 "J" valve review. Cure all? Was for me!!!! (turbo20v18)*

can some let me know when they test the valve with the (GIAC X CHIP) . i have ecs / n75 , giac x , neuspeed tip ,4bar fuel PR, forge smic, samco hoses , cai intake (custom) ,evo heatshield ,2.5 supersprint cat back ,2.5 down pipe (custom), 007dv,i spike up to 21psi and a holds 15 or 16psi on 4th gear up to 4700 rpm,on 5th i could hold 20 psi to 5400. s*hit if the J could hold 19psi with no problem i will sell my ECS/n75 .







can the ko3 sport turbo hold the boost ?










[Modified by g-unit1.8t, 12:53 AM 4-16-2003]


----------



## SlvrBllt (Oct 15, 2001)

*Re: !!!N75 "J" valve review. Cure all? Was for me!!!! (turbo20v18)*

Ok, did some runs, everything looks great. Initial spike isn't much over requested, then it tapers off parralell to requested boost. I came home and did a TBA and went back out....car is still smooth as silk







I just cannot believe how smooth it is now. Butt dyno says its a little slower, but I think that is due to the fact that I am not getting the sudden boost spike, and subsequent overcorrection. If someone will host the graphs I will send them to you.


----------



## turbo20v18 (Aug 18, 2002)

*Re: !!!N75 "J" valve review. Cure all? Was for me!!!! (SlvrBllt)*

I got the graphs and will have them up today.


----------



## 20V1.8Tnut (Dec 31, 2000)

*Re: !!!N75 "J" valve review. Cure all? Was for me!!!! (turbo20v18)*

Can't wait to see your graphs. My "J" valve is waiting to be installed.


----------



## rudyr (Nov 29, 2001)

*Re: !!!N75 "J" valve review. Cure all? Was for me!!!! (20V1.8Tnut)*

I just ordered one to try it out. I'll try and post some F vs. J graphs. The C valve I had started overboosting and throwing it into softlimp. The F, while not ideal, doesn't do that. I'm hoping the J might be the one. We'll see.


----------



## mi4dub (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: !!!N75 "J" valve review. Cure all? Was for me!!!! (turbo20v18)*

is there any site that have them on stock? i tried ecs and a link on this thread and they are on back-order


----------



## SlvrBllt (Oct 15, 2001)

*Re: !!!N75 "J" valve review. Cure all? Was for me!!!! (mi4dub)*

ECS doesnt sell em. Impex bought all that VW had at the time, so if they dont have them, try some other online OEM parts houses.


----------



## turbo20v18 (Aug 18, 2002)

*Re: !!!N75 "J" valve review. Cure all? Was for me!!!! (SlvrBllt)*

You can always get one from an Audi dealer. $85 or so.


----------



## turbocraig (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: !!!N75 "J" valve review. Cure all? Was for me!!!! (turbo20v18)*

Can you give me some contact info for Impex auto? I need a new N75 and this looks like a good one. Email me at [email protected] and give me details. Thanks a lot. 
Later- Craig


----------



## turbo20v18 (Aug 18, 2002)

*Re: !!!N75 "J" valve review. Cure all? Was for me!!!! (turbocraig)*

I'm sorry, but I could not host them. It was 4.5 megs of Jpeg, and it just wasn't loading onto camo. 
I did see them however, and requested and actual were very close together. More so than I was expecting.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: !!!N75 "J" valve review. Cure all? Was for me!!!! (turbocraig)*

http://www.vwparts.com. Their 800 number is on their site. They are a direct wholesaler of OEM parts.
BTW, I put the "J" valve on my stock chip. No big difference other than the car is a little smoother. No surging at all. Made me think at first that something was wrong, but it turned out to make the power much more linear, kinda like my supercharger. (The long end of the valve does go into the intake pipe, doesn't it?)


----------



## turbo20v18 (Aug 18, 2002)

*Re: !!!N75 "J" valve review. Cure all? Was for me!!!! (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]http://www.vwparts.com. Their 800 number is on their site. They are a direct wholesaler of OEM parts.
BTW, I put the "J" valve on my stock chip. No big difference other than the car is a little smoother. No surging at all. Made me think at first that something was wrong, but it turned out to make the power much more linear, kinda like my supercharger. (The long end of the valve does go into the intake pipe, doesn't it?)[HR][/HR]​Yes, if installed correctly, the connector will be facing the firewall. It's "backwards" compared to the F/C/H/ECS valves. Just remember, the long tube ALWAYS goes into the intake.


[Modified by turbo20v18, 5:05 AM 4-17-2003]


----------



## s_niculae (Dec 4, 2001)

*Re: !!!N75 "J" valve review. Cure all? Was for me!!!! (turbo20v18)*

Sorry, this may be stupid to some of you guys, but what is a N75??
And if I do decide to get an Upsolute chip, would it be advisable to get the N75J right away?
Also what is the "limping" you guys are talking about.......sorry for the silly questions but I'm learning....thanks


----------



## 337motor (Jun 15, 2002)

*Re: !!!N75 "J" valve review. Cure all? Was for me!!!! (rudyr)*

I am only running on Bailey dv and stock n75 with my GIAC x chip v. 11. I don't think it bothers me if it goes on a limp at times, but would it improve the performance with a racing ecs n75,even though Giac software v.11 is known to fix most surging on our car ?


[Modified by 337motor, 7:29 AM 4-17-2003]


----------



## SlvrBllt (Oct 15, 2001)

*Re: !!!N75 "J" valve review. Cure all? Was for me!!!! (337motor)*

2nd full day of driving with the J valve. WOW I never realized how un smooth my car was before. Its like driving a supercharged car instead of a turbo. I will post the actual logs tonight so you guys can cut, paste, and graph them yourselves.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: !!!N75 "J" valve review. Cure all? Was for me!!!! (SlvrBllt)*

quote:[HR][/HR]2nd full day of driving with the J valve. WOW I never realized how un smooth my car was before. *Its like driving a supercharged car instead of a turbo.* I will post the actual logs tonight so you guys can cut, paste, and graph them yourselves.[HR][/HR]​My experience, as well. And with a stock chip. I wonder if VW set the stock N75 to give that surge so the car would have a "sporty", wheel-chirping feel. Where the "J" valve is an Audi part and makes the car more "refined".


----------



## SlvrBllt (Oct 15, 2001)

*Re: !!!N75 "J" valve review. Cure all? Was for me!!!! (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]2nd full day of driving with the J valve. WOW I never realized how un smooth my car was before. *Its like driving a supercharged car instead of a turbo.* I will post the actual logs tonight so you guys can cut, paste, and graph them yourselves.
My experience, as well. And with a stock chip. I wonder if VW set the stock N75 to give that surge so the car would have a "sporty", wheel-chirping feel. Where the "J" valve is an Audi part and makes the car more "refined".[HR][/HR]​No, I think the difference is for two reasons. 
1) VW is trying to make the 1.8T feel like a V6, so they use a really small turbo, low boost levels and lighting fast turbo response (F N75) to accomplish this. 
2) The car that the J came off of has a relatively large turbo so the wastegate actions were much slower, and hence smoother.
The J valve responds to the ECU signals a little slower, so it is not as overactive as the F valve. I would imagine that on a stock car, the lag would be pretty noticeable, and that what VW was trying to avoid. Turbo lag has been blown out of proportion in the consumer world. A girl I know was wanting to buy a jetta, then her friend told her that turbo cars had terrible "Lag Problems"


----------



## turbo20v18 (Aug 18, 2002)

*Re: !!!N75 "J" valve review. Cure all? Was for me!!!! (SlvrBllt)*

There are some DSM guys here in Toledo that don't believe how fast we spool up. One of them saw me at the drag strip yesterday and commented on how he never heard my turbo spool up. Just that he heard at full spool the instant I took off.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: !!!N75 "J" valve review. Cure all? Was for me!!!! (SlvrBllt)*

quote:[HR][/HR]The J valve responds to the ECU signals a little slower, so it is not as overactive as the F valve. *I would imagine that on a stock car, the lag would be pretty noticeable*, and that what VW was trying to avoid. [HR][/HR]​It's really not that noticeable, though you can tell a difference. So, in other words, the F valve is preferable on a stock chip? I may switch back and see which I like best. Regardless, I'll hold on to the J valve for when I get the car chipped.


----------



## Harryhd (Apr 7, 2002)

*Re: !!!N75 "J" valve review. Cure all? Was for me!!!! (JettaRed)*

It seems like theres a lot of good responses to the "J" valve. I might go with that one. I really don't think I have a choice in the matter. I called the local audi dealer and they said that they couldn't find the "H" valve anywhere in the country. 
Out of curiousity, which audi does the "H" and "J" come from? The parts guy I talked to said the computer was showing the "H" was a part from older non-turbo audi.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: !!!N75 "J" valve review. Cure all? Was for me!!!! (Harryhd)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
Out of curiousity, which audi does the "H" and "J" come from? The parts guy I talked to said the computer was showing the "H" was a part from older non-turbo audi.[HR][/HR]​Since the N75 is a boost control valve, that doesn't make sense.


----------



## Blue GTI (Jul 20, 2001)

*Re: !!!N75 "J" valve review. Cure all? Was for me!!!! (Harryhd)*

Look here : 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=766024


----------



## turbo20v18 (Aug 18, 2002)

*Re: !!!N75 "J" valve review. Cure all? Was for me!!!! (JettaRed)*

Last night on the freeway, I noticed something. At WOT in 5th gear with the stock ECU, the J valve was holding 14psi. My ECS valve used to do the same thing and give me soft limp. I let off before the ECU limped me, so I dont know for sure how long it would have held 14. I've also noticed in the last 3 days that, when in stock mode, the boost fluctuates like it did with the ECS valve. However, it's not nearly as bad as the ECS was, but it still fluctuates. Enough so that most would consider it "surging". 
Let it be said that it's not bad at all, and when my APR 93 is on, this thing is insane







. I still feel that, as far as higher boost N75s go, this is the best one I've tested. 


[Modified by turbo20v18, 11:53 PM 4-17-2003]


----------



## 20V1.8Tnut (Dec 31, 2000)

*Re: !!!N75 "J" valve review. Cure all? Was for me!!!! (dbrowne1)*

dbrowne1
Do you have the "J" valve?
If you do, how is it? 
I had "H" with my K04 and it was spiking too high: 25+PSI, now I have the J sitting in my garage, will probably try it this weekend, if it will be no rain in Fairfax county, and I will log the data. Hmmm... let's see...


----------



## Go-Kart1.8T (Mar 15, 2002)

*Re: !!!N75 "J" valve review. Cure all? Was for me!!!! (20V1.8Tnut)*

Just another voice on the "J" valve. Check my sig for mods. ECS/"H" valve caused hard limp on my setup with APR 91oct, soft limp under 93oct. "F" valve caused surging or rough accelleration you're familiar with. "J" valve (granted, it's only been in for two days, so maybe not enough time yet for adaptation) causes smoother accelleration (my girl commented, "I can't believe how SMOOTH this car is! Every time I drive it, I'm like, 'Oh, I'm doing fifty already! And I'm still in third gear! Oops.'"), and pushes higher boost than stock but lower than "H."
For me, stock "F" valve gave a spike of barely 15, with an ease-off as the RPMs climbed (depending directly upon incline of the road = engine load; NH is hilly) down from 14 through 10.
"H" valve caused a spike of around 21psi, then a brief hold around 18-19, then an ease-off (again, depending upon inclination of the road and engine load, but still WOT) from 17 through 15 or so.
"J" valve causes a spike of around 19psi, then an ease-off from around 16 down through 13 or so.
The spike is consistant, but the brief "hold" and "ease off" is pretty dependant upon the engine load. Flooring it down a hill produces a lower ease-off; uphill is higher. Hard to find a flat enough road with an hour of me to do much testing, but those numbers above should give you a geneal idea.
As far as the butt dyno is concerned, the "H" valve produces a SIGNIFICANT gain in power throughout the majority of the tachometer's range, felt mainly in the area from 3 grand through 5500 or so. It is much more of a neck-snapping push, and tended to make me comment something along the lines of, "This car is crazy fast." 
The "J" valve produces a noticeable gain in power throughout the same area of the RPM band. The difference is that it feels like a smaller gain, but is a far smoother accelleration. Not neck-snapping; rather, smooth and consistant. Whether this is making as much power as the "H" valve (but is just not as noticeable - similar to how the K03 Sport turbo and stage 2 setup kicks you in the ass while an APR Stage 3 setup is more refined ... yet produces more power nonetheless) is a question to be answered by someone with access to a dyno. But, for me, the numbers that my BG is displaying tells me that the "J" makes less power (makes less boost for sure) than the "H" valve.
But no limp mode.
So, there's my trial-and-error review. Take it or leave it. I encourage somebody with access to a dyno to get us some cold, hard facts.


----------



## Pelican18TQA4 (Dec 13, 2000)

*Re: !!!N75 "J" valve review. Cure all? Was for me!!!! (turbo20v18)*

I'm still confused about this whole N75 thing. What's wrong with the stock one that an aftermarket one has to be installed?? I had a chipped/exhaust/etc. Audi A4 1.8T and I never heard of people changing these things. I'm confused


----------



## SlvrBllt (Oct 15, 2001)

*Re: !!!N75 "J" valve review. Cure all? Was for me!!!! (Pelican18TQA4)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I'm still confused about this whole N75 thing. What's wrong with the stock one that an aftermarket one has to be installed?? I had a chipped/exhaust/etc. Audi A4 1.8T and I never heard of people changing these things. I'm confused







[HR][/HR]​On newer Jetta/Golfs the N75 valve was designed to respond a little quicker than before. Once chipped, this response makes the boost very "twitchy" and can even cause surging. By regressing back to older OEM N75s the response time gets a little slower, and thus smoother at higher boost levels.


----------



## mr4te (Mar 27, 2001)

*Re: !!!N75 "J" valve review. Cure all? Was for me!!!! (SlvrBllt)*

what valve should I use on my AWD with an UP chip ?


----------



## turbo20v18 (Aug 18, 2002)

*Re: !!!N75 "J" valve review. Cure all? Was for me!!!! (turbo20v18)*

Update in first post. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 20V1.8Tnut (Dec 31, 2000)

*Re: !!!N75 "J" valve review. Cure all? Was for me!!!! (turbo20v18)*

I had "J" valve on my car for a few days, the damn thing made my turbo spike at 27 PSI, which is about 2 PSI higher than my old "H"







It goes back to it's plastic bag and the ol' good "C" takes it's place for now.


----------



## turbo20v18 (Aug 18, 2002)

*Re: !!!N75 "J" valve review. Cure all? Was for me!!!! (20V1.8Tnut)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I had "J" valve on my car for a few days, the damn thing made my turbo spike at 27 PSI, which is about 2 PSI higher than my old "H"







It goes back to it's plastic bag and the ol' good "C" takes it's place for now.[HR][/HR]​So I guess it's safe to say the J won't work on a K04 car


----------



## 20V1.8Tnut (Dec 31, 2000)

*Re: !!!N75 "J" valve review. Cure all? Was for me!!!! (turbo20v18)*

Well, I'd say it causes overboost on K04, but some ppl like the power of high boost spikes.


----------



## SlvrBllt (Oct 15, 2001)

*Re: !!!N75 "J" valve review. Cure all? Was for me!!!! (20V1.8Tnut)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I had "J" valve on my car for a few days, the damn thing made my turbo spike at 27 PSI, which is about 2 PSI higher than my old "H"







It goes back to it's plastic bag and the ol' good "C" takes it's place for now.[HR][/HR]​Wow mine has never spiked over 19 psi.


----------



## 20V1.8Tnut (Dec 31, 2000)

*Re: !!!N75 "J" valve review. Cure all? Was for me!!!! (SlvrBllt)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
Wow mine has never spiked over 19 psi.[HR][/HR]​I have GIAC K04 software that has a max requested boost of 20 PSI.


----------



## too fast (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: !!!N75 "J" valve review. Cure all? Was for me!!!! (20V1.8Tnut)*

what about apr stg3,will it work


----------



## turbo20v18 (Aug 18, 2002)

*Re: !!!N75 "J" valve review. Cure all? Was for me!!!! (too fast)*

quote:[HR][/HR]what about apr stg3,will it work[HR][/HR]​I dont see why not. Give it a try. If it doesn't work, you'll have no problems selling it here on the Tex!


----------



## turbocraig (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: !!!N75 "J" valve review. Cure all? Was for me!!!! (turbo20v18)*

I put the new "J" valve on today and took it for a test drive. I had the 93 APR program on and it does make a difference. No surging and much smoother acceleration. It also pulls harder through all rpm ranges. This thing works. Get one. Just my review of this new N75 option. Have fun. Later.
-Craig


----------



## turbo20v18 (Aug 18, 2002)

*Re: !!!N75 "J" valve review. Cure all? Was for me!!!! (turbo20v18)*

Bump for the late folks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## syktek (Nov 23, 2002)

*Re: !!!N75 "J" valve review. Cure all? Was for me!!!! (turbo20v18)*

I have been running the J valve and I only notice some surging in 3rd and 5th at just under half throtle...other then that no surging and no soft limp...much more compatible with my car then the H valve.


----------



## SlvrBllt (Oct 15, 2001)

*Re: !!!N75 "J" valve review. Cure all? Was for me!!!! (syktek)*

Ok just for fun I put my original F valve (had C in for 6 mos) in last night. My car is still surge free, and its following requested a little better. Heres the kicker, the car actually feels faster. I think its because with the J valve, the prolonged boost spike heats everything up, not to mention it doesnt hold boost quite as long as the F. Now I am holding 16psi past 5000 rpm. I hope it stays surge free. I really like the power curve when actual boost mimicks requested.


----------



## turbo20v18 (Aug 18, 2002)

*Re: !!!N75 "J" valve review. Cure all? Was for me!!!! (syktek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *syktek* »_I have been running the J valve and I only notice some surging in 3rd and 5th at just under half throtle...other then that no surging and no soft limp...much more compatible with my car then the H valve.

I get the same surging, but it's more audible that anything, I can barely feel it. A small price to pay for it's performance side. I took some video of my boost gauge this weekend. When you watch it on a screen, it's amazing how long and strong it holds high boost.


----------



## Irie18Turbo (Sep 20, 2001)

*Re: !!!N75 "J" valve review. Cure all? Was for me!!!! (SlvrBllt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SlvrBllt* »_Ok just for fun I put my original F valve (had C in for 6 mos) in last night. My car is still surge free, and its following requested a little better. Heres the kicker, the car actually feels faster. I think its because with the J valve, the prolonged boost spike heats everything up, not to mention it doesnt hold boost quite as long as the F. Now I am holding 16psi past 5000 rpm. I hope it stays surge free. I really like the power curve when actual boost mimicks requested.

That's funny man! I was thinking of tossing in a new F to see how the dub reacts.
Some folks with surging have replaced their F's and fixed their surge issue. Can
you say "bad batch"? Sounds familiar. I wonder if the same company that made
the good 'ol coil packs did a set of N75s for VWOA


----------



## turbo20v18 (Aug 18, 2002)

*Re: !!!N75 "J" valve review. Cure all? Was for me!!!! (Irie18Turbo)*

I have video of my boost gauge with my J valve. Here's the link to download:
ftp://24.123.141.82/NWOGTG2.mp4
You may have to cut and paste. Anyway, it a 24 MB vid of a GTG I held last Saturday. At 15 seconds and 2:30 of the vid are the two shots of my gauge. Both were 3rd gear runs from 50 mph. The second one was done in the morning when it was cooler and spikes at 19. Notice how friggin smooth and progressive the boost tapers. The other run was done mid-day, hence the 21 spike. Enjoy!
BTW: You need Quicktime 6


----------



## Montanagreenmachine (Sep 26, 2000)

*Re: !!!N75 "J" valve review. Cure all? Was for me!!!! (SlvrBllt)*


_Quote »_By regressing back to older OEM N75s the response time gets a little slower, and thus smoother at higher boost levels.


Have some older n75 valves forsale:
*Eaton N75 Valve (AEB)* #058906283C (List: $88.94) Asking: $40.00
*Eaton N75 Valve (APH)* #058906283F (List: $86.68) Asking: $40.00
both w/ less than 10,000 mi


----------



## chrisddo (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: !!!N75 "J" valve review. Cure all? Was for me!!!! (Montanagreenmachine)*

Ok, Here's my mini review, as belated as it is...I have been running the H valve for quite some time and although it fixes the 4K flat spot that I have with F it doesn't seem to hold boost for as long a stratch of time...tapers off rather quickly after the initial peakiness. It spikes 21 and is about 12 at 6800.
The J valve is strange. It peaks at 18-19 and rests at 11 at 600 but for some reason it feels torquier than my H valve, especially in the midrange. Also, it seems to piss and fart boost more often at part throttle than the H valve. I'll leave it in for a bit to see if the car needs to adapt but I'd rather not have that annoying part throttle as I'm in traffic ridden Los Angeles and am in part throttle 60%-75% of the time. Updates soon....


----------



## L.I.MOTORWERKS (Apr 9, 2003)

*Re: !!!N75 "J" valve review. Cure all? Was for me!!!! (Montanagreenmachine)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Montanagreenmachine* »_Has anyone seen an advantage to using the "j" valve with the AEB motor?
I'm running an Upsplute chip with the standard ECS n75 and peak out at 17 lbs of boost, -No surging issues though..

i am running a j valve in my 98 a4 qt with a ko4 and zex nitro system.My car is insane.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## whodeani (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: !!!N75 "J" valve review. Cure all? Was for me!!!! (L.I.MOTORWERKS)*

Just called my local Audi dealer they want $132 for the "J"








Looks like vwparts will be getting a call come friday.. pay day baby..










034906283J
http://www.vwparts.com
$61 <---- got to love that price.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 




_Modified by whodeani at 11:45 AM 5-6-2003_


----------



## l5gcw0b (Mar 3, 2000)

*Re: !!!N75 "J" valve review. Cure all? Was for me!!!! (whodeani)*


_Quote, originally posted by *whodeani* »_....034906283J
http://www.vwparts.com
$61 <---- got to love that price.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

How did you get it for $61?


----------



## chrisddo (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: !!!N75 "J" valve review. Cure all? Was for me!!!! (l5gcw0b)*

That was the old price...I believe the last time I saw it the price shot up to $70


----------



## voth1.8t (Mar 6, 2003)

It seemss I'm only peaking as high as 9 psi after installing the J valve. I also have apr93. Dunno what I did wrong? Anyone?


----------



## voth1.8t (Mar 6, 2003)

Really need some opinions on this.
Thx


----------



## voth1.8t (Mar 6, 2003)

Answer the question and this post will go away


----------



## SteveOoooo (Jan 20, 2003)

*Re: (voth1.8t)*

Ummm, just a guess, but earlier in this thread:
(The long end of the valve does go into the intake pipe, doesn't it?)
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Yes, if installed correctly, the connector will be facing the firewall. It's "backwards" compared to the F/C/H/ECS valves. Just remember, the long tube ALWAYS goes into the intake.


----------



## voth1.8t (Mar 6, 2003)

*Re: (SteveOoooo)*

Yeah, thats how I have it


----------



## SteveOoooo (Jan 20, 2003)

*Re: (voth1.8t)*

Well, at least I tried! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## chrisddo (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: (SteveOoooo)*

I just dragged my Auto Jetta with F, H, and J valves at the Fontana Night Races at California Speedway. I had no luck with traction...spun hard....I had the best trap with H, [email protected], best time with J, [email protected], and worst with F, [email protected]







My car is slow anyway but it is a good gauge of what the valves are doing. I also have a bent and dented compressor wheel so I had to load it up a bunch to get it turning...I figure with a non-damged turbo I could do 14.5..still sucks but I would be happy with it.


_Modified by chrisddo at 12:21 AM 5-11-2003_


----------



## GTIGuy01 (Apr 19, 2001)

*Re: !!!N75 "J" valve review. Cure all? Was for me!!!! (turbo20v18)*

ttt


----------



## DaForceFedGTI (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: !!!N75 "J" valve review. Cure all? Was for me!!!! (SlvrBllt)*

Do you still have your J valve in slvrbllt? I had an H valve and was seeing limp mode...


----------



## SlvrBllt (Oct 15, 2001)

*Re: !!!N75 "J" valve review. Cure all? Was for me!!!! (DaForceFedGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DaForceFedGTI* »_Do you still have your J valve in slvrbllt? I had an H valve and was seeing limp mode...

Currently on loan to a friend. With my stock downpipe, it didnt hold as much boost up high as the stock one did. I will give it one last try with my new downpipe and see how it runs.


----------



## turbo20v18 (Aug 18, 2002)

*Re: !!!N75 "J" valve review. Cure all? Was for me!!!! (SlvrBllt)*

Time for a bumpy bump!!
BTW: I'll be getting my UPDATED APR software (as well as the 100oct program







) next week Thursday. I'm also going to compare the new programs between the F & J. Stay tuned


----------



## Son of a Gun (Mar 22, 2000)

*Re: !!!N75 "J" valve review. Cure all? Was for me!!!! (SlvrBllt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SlvrBllt* »_Ok just for fun I put my original F valve (had C in for 6 mos) in last night. My car is still surge free, and its following requested a little better. Heres the kicker, the car actually feels faster. I think its because with the J valve, the prolonged boost spike heats everything up, not to mention it doesnt hold boost quite as long as the F. Now I am holding 16psi past 5000 rpm. I hope it stays surge free. I really like the power curve when actual boost mimicks requested.























After reading all such good things about the "J" valve, I was about to go to a Audi dealer to order it... But BANG!!! SlvrBllt came with that comment! So SlvrBllt??? What is your final verdict??? Is the "J" guilty or not guilty? Should I stay with the original n75?
















And there's something I don't understand here... It seems to be a consensus that the "H" valve is causing surging and limp mode when the car is chipped with an exhaust... A lot of folks here had wrote how much they love the "H". The problem is those folks are all chipped with generally an exhaust???? So there are not supposed tho love the "H" valve, right? So how can they love it?


----------



## SlvrBllt (Oct 15, 2001)

*Re: !!!N75 "J" valve review. Cure all? Was for me!!!! (Son of a Gun)*

Well I am running the c valve again as the F did surge a tiny bit on the highway. The car feels faster, it doesnt have the huge torque spike down low, but it holds higher boost after 4500 rpms.


----------



## BoostMiser (Apr 15, 2002)

*Re: !!!N75 "J" valve review. Cure all? Was for me!!!! (Son of a Gun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Son of a Gun* »_
So how can they love it?
















Well, this is my experience. I ran the 'H' with the Giac v10b for some time. Then I put on a TB. I started to experience, under certain conditions, some surging. It was under part throttle in third gear. That's how I could always replicate it. Under full throttle, there was no surging..everything was fine. Then I went to the Giac v.11 and zero surging with the 'H' and TB. And I tested it against the stock valve and found it held just over 1psi boost throughout the rpm range. So yeh, I like it.


----------



## pturner67 (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: !!!N75 "J" valve review. Cure all? Was for me!!!! (BoostMiser)*

not sure which is better at this point...i have the stock, the H, and the J...gonna have to check again to see what works better


----------



## turbo20v18 (Aug 18, 2002)

*Re: !!!N75 "J" valve review. Cure all? Was for me!!!! (pturner67)*

Well, I'm *finally* getting my APR update tomorrow. I'll post with feedback!


----------



## turbocraig (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: !!!N75 "J" valve review. Cure all? Was for me!!!! (turbo20v18)*

I just put 104 in my car and am using the 100 octane APR program for the first time this week. 
100 octane + N75 "J" + Forge 007= a very quick 1.8T! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Very fun. It has been a fun week. 
Later- Craig


----------



## lynx8489 (Jul 29, 2002)

*Re: !!!N75 "J" valve review. Cure all? Was for me!!!! (turbo20v18)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbo20v18* »_Well, I'm *finally* getting my APR update tomorrow. I'll post with feedback!

please let us know! I want to know if its worth it(the update)..my APR dealer is 2.5 hours away.


----------



## Hatzo's1.8t's (Aug 21, 2001)

*Re: !!!N75 "J" valve review. Cure all? Was for me!!!! (Montanagreenmachine)*



Montanagreenmachine said:


> Have some older n75 valves forsale:
> *Eaton N75 Valve (AEB)* #058906283C (List: $88.94) Asking: $40.00
> *Eaton N75 Valve (APH)* #058906283F (List: $86.68) Asking: $40.00
> Just FYI the 058-906-283-C is superceded to the 058-906-283-F per VW.


----------



## turbo20v18 (Aug 18, 2002)

*Re: !!!N75 "J" valve review. Cure all? Was for me!!!! (lynx8489)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lynx8489* »_
please let us know! I want to know if its worth it(the update)..my APR dealer is 2.5 hours away.

A 2.5 hr drive is MORE than worth it!!!!!!! One word, WOW!!!!!!!!! Boost in 3rd, 4th, and 5th is insane. Spiking at 22 psi now and HOLDING it till about 5000 rpm. Also, The power stays longer in the band, instead of falling off at 5200. If you have an APR chip, you'd be insane not to get the upgrade. Can't wait to try my new 100 oct program


----------



## chrisddo (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: !!!N75 "J" valve review. Cure all? Was for me!!!! (turbo20v18)*

22psi at 5000 RPM? hmmmmm.


----------



## montgod (Nov 25, 2002)

*Re: !!!N75 "J" valve review. Cure all? Was for me!!!! (chrisddo)*

I was running the H valve for awhile w/TB exhaust, APR chip, etc. When I upgraded the APR chip, I was boosting at 25 which was ridiculous! For a good 3 hours I was cool, and then I hit limp mode hard! I couldn't get out of limp mode regardless of what I did. I would restart the car and it would fix it all of....5 seconds or second gear over 3000rpms. I unhooked my battery and tried that, but it didn't last much longer. I ordered the J valve and chilled in stock mode for two days and for my quick test, the J valve put me back where I want to be. I will test out the performance and see if I want to try the F valve or not. I am just relieved that my car is back to semi-normal cause that stock mode sucks after you have tasted chip mode. ALso seemed to make my exhaust sound like it was gonna fall off my car or something in first. WIll give you my update later....am interested in seeing what Turbo says.


----------



## turbo20v18 (Aug 18, 2002)

*Re: !!!N75 "J" valve review. Cure all? Was for me!!!! (chrisddo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chrisddo* »_22psi at 5000 RPM? hmmmmm.










Well, I saw SlvrBllt's boost logs myself, and the requested and actual boost was virtually cloning each other. More so than I've ever seen. I'm not worried one bit. Besides, as we've all seen when a 1.8T gets upgraded, it tends to run a little "liberal" at first. After a few days, things seen to taper off a little. Just read my updates on when I first installed my J valve. I was spiking at 21 all the time. Then, after a while, I hardle ever saw 21, just on rare occasion. I'm sure the 22 will only last a few days or so, then probably level off at 20, maybe 21.


_Modified by turbo20v18 at 5:34 AM 6-21-2003_


----------



## SlvrBllt (Oct 15, 2001)

*Re: !!!N75 "J" valve review. Cure all? Was for me!!!! (turbo20v18)*

Anyone else notice that with the J valve you get a lot more part throttle hissing. It almost sounds like the DV is recirculating a little boost because the J valve is making too much boost at low rpm.
With the C back in, I hardly ever hear this part throttle hissing. I almost think that with the J in, the ECU might be closing the throttle a little to cause the DV to blow off some boost. I need to do some logs to verify this as I do not have a vacuum gauge. 


_Modified by SlvrBllt at 8:13 AM 6-21-2003_


----------



## montgod (Nov 25, 2002)

*Re: !!!N75 "J" valve review. Cure all? Was for me!!!! (SlvrBllt)*

Well, cancel what I said. The J did not cure my limp mode w/the upgraded APR chip and exhaust. I am going to go back to the old APR program, and stick w/my same setup. That is unless I can test it out w/the stock N75 or the F valve. This is really getting on my nerves and is a bit depressing when driving to know that I can't go as I please w/the car in permanent limp mode. Did anyone have any success w/the Vagcom?


----------



## turbo20v18 (Aug 18, 2002)

*Re: !!!N75 "J" valve review. Cure all? Was for me!!!! (montgod)*


_Quote, originally posted by *montgod* »_Well, cancel what I said. The J did not cure my limp mode w/the upgraded APR chip and exhaust. I am going to go back to the old APR program, and stick w/my same setup. That is unless I can test it out w/the stock N75 or the F valve. This is really getting on my nerves and is a bit depressing when driving to know that I can't go as I please w/the car in permanent limp mode. Did anyone have any success w/the Vagcom?

I want to compare my F to my J. But, I filled up with 100 octane yesterday, and I'm totally addicted. For instance, roll between 30-40 mph in 2nd, and gun it, and the car peels out. Not just "break 'em loose", literally peel out, with all the screeching and squealing that the crappy Michelins can put out. It's like a drug. Once I go back to 94, I'll throw my F in and see if there's any differances.


----------



## montgod (Nov 25, 2002)

*Re: !!!N75 "J" valve review. Cure all? Was for me!!!! (turbo20v18)*

Well, I don't know what the heck is the problem. Why can't I just run the same setup. I am starting to believe my Samco TIP is the issue since..that is the only thing different w/our two setups. I just wish I could find out..and fast!


----------



## turbo20v18 (Aug 18, 2002)

*Re: !!!N75 "J" valve review. Cure all? Was for me!!!! (montgod)*


_Quote, originally posted by *montgod* »_Well, I don't know what the heck is the problem. Why can't I just run the same setup. I am starting to believe my Samco TIP is the issue since..that is the only thing different w/our two setups. I just wish I could find out..and fast!

I wouldn't be surprised if the TIP was the cause at all. After all, it does allow the turbo to spool faster, which is why the ECS wouldn't work after an exhaust install. Also, the J valve lets us run right on the edge of our boost limits before overboost. I'm getting a used Neuspeed TIP on the 5th. Wonder if I'll have the same resutls you have







Hope not.


----------



## lynx8489 (Jul 29, 2002)

*Re: !!!N75 "J" valve review. Cure all? Was for me!!!! (turbo20v18)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbo20v18* »_
A 2.5 hr drive is MORE than worth it!!!!!!! One word, WOW!!!!!!!!! Boost in 3rd, 4th, and 5th is insane. Spiking at 22 psi now and HOLDING it till about 5000 rpm. Also, The power stays longer in the band, instead of falling off at 5200. If you have an APR chip, you'd be insane not to get the upgrade. Can't wait to try my new 100 oct program









alright you've got me convinced..how much did it cost you? labor to pull the chip cause the upgrade is free right??


----------



## SlvrBllt (Oct 15, 2001)

*Re: !!!N75 "J" valve review. Cure all? Was for me!!!! (lynx8489)*

Ok, the C valve was giving the same hissing noise, and thats when I realized that the noise was just more apparent now that I put the Forge TIP in.







So, I put the J back in, and I am surge free. The C holds ~15 psi to 5300 and the drops straight to 10psi. The J holds 16psi to 5000 and then tapers progressively to 10 at redline. For now, its J valve for me. I will dyno as soon as I can and compare the 2.


----------



## turbo20v18 (Aug 18, 2002)

*Re: !!!N75 "J" valve review. Cure all? Was for me!!!! (lynx8489)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lynx8489* »_
alright you've got me convinced..how much did it cost you? labor to pull the chip cause the upgrade is free right??

$40 in labor at SEA.


----------



## 27psiBoom (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: !!!N75 "J" valve review. Cure all? Was for me!!!! (Montanagreenmachine)*


_Quote »_I know I'm kinda comparing apples to oranges since I dont have all those dbw issues










Do you say the drive by cable engines don't have limp mode???, that would great so then I can safely order the "H"







, is that what you mean?


----------



## hmsa (Jan 20, 2003)

*Re: !!!N75 "J" valve review. Cure all? Was for me!!!! (27psiBoom)*

Bump, 'cause I'd like to know too...


----------



## hmsa (Jan 20, 2003)

Bump again... still want to know... anyone?


----------



## borisu (Feb 18, 2002)

*Re: !!!N75 "J" valve review. Cure all? Was for me!!!! (27psiBoom)*


_Quote, originally posted by *27psiBoom* »_
Do you say the drive by cable engines don't have limp mode???, that would great so then I can safely order the "H"







, is that what you mean?

I don't think it is true! I have an AGU engine and I got a limp mode or at least I think it was a limp mode. The computer said "STOP" and some crap in German when I got to the high rpm. How did I get it? I ran a K04 turbo and a 3" Dp with a K03 software. So I think you can get a limp mode with a drive by cable.
When I finally install a K04 file I will post the results.


----------



## Mellomac (Jun 19, 2003)

*Re: !!!N75 "J" valve review. Cure all? Was for me!!!! (borisu)*

There haven't been any updates for a while, how is everyone doing with their J valves? Any new discoveries or changes? I'm in the planning stages and just trying to gather some good information so I figured I'd give this post a bump


----------



## turbo20v18 (Aug 18, 2002)

*Re: !!!N75 "J" valve review. Cure all? Was for me!!!! (Mellomac)*

No changes to report, which is a good thing. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AXIS (Jan 15, 2001)

*Re: !!!N75 "J" valve review. Cure all? Was for me!!!! (turbo20v18)*

Too bad its on backorder at most places. Seems to be the HOTT mod for the 1.8 at the moment


----------



## 2k3blackGTI (Dec 23, 2002)

*Re: !!!N75 "J" valve review. Cure all? Was for me!!!! (turbo20v18)*

Just a question, what was the part number on your J valve


----------



## BlackFury6 (Nov 4, 2002)

*Re: !!!N75 "J" valve review. Cure all? Was for me!!!! (Mellomac)*

all my mods are listed in my sig. iv'e had my j valve on for about 48 hours and only 2.5 hours the right way. i posted this in my thread about it not stopping the suging but that's because i put it on the wrong way (how could that affect my car in a bad way. it was on the wrong way for about 2 hours of driving maybe 2.5). i seem to get less power down low and more up top, also delivery is much smoother. also how could not connecting it back to the harness hurt the car. i did that for about 3 minutes before i realized it was out when i felt a power loss.


----------



## turbo20v18 (Aug 18, 2002)

*Re: !!!N75 "J" valve review. Cure all? Was for me!!!! (BlackFury6)*

I just tried the ECS again, 1st time since the APR update. It actually works now (for some reason), but the J is still better. The ECS takes longer to hit peak boost, and the boost falls off faster than the J valve.


----------



## l5gcw0b (Mar 3, 2000)

*Re: !!!N75 "J" valve review. Cure all? Was for me!!!! (turbo20v18)*

Arghhhh








The 3.5mm line off the front of my manifold split and I lost boost







I patched it, but need to replace them all. They are too brittle for a 4 year old car








I'll probably try to install my J-valve and Forge instead of waiting to make a trip to Dallas and letting Kentek install them.


----------



## Nonlinear Optics (May 14, 2003)

*Re: !!!N75 "J" valve review. Cure all? Was for me!!!! (AXIS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AXIS* »_Too bad its on backorder at most places. Seems to be the HOTT mod for the 1.8 at the moment

No doubt. Some people have done some testing here and there to show it works better on their car over the H-valve, and it kinda took off from there. And with the cooler weather coming (soon hopefully), it should only gain more popularity for those who go limp with the more aggressive N75s ....


----------



## GTX141 (Sep 30, 2003)

*Re: !!!N75 "J" valve review. Cure all? Was for me!!!! (turbo20v18)*

1 year later. Still kickin arse. ( I used to be turbo20v18) Now I have a 2.5" turbo back. 
Dyno'd about a month ago on a Mustang Dyno. I was 3hp higher (at 191.2) on APR 93 than another guy there with a 3" DP, 2.5" eG Solid, lighter 17" OZ wheels, while he was on his APR 100 program and F valve.








My boost curve was much more stable than his. He literally went home and immediately ordered a J valve










_Modified by GTX141 at 3:55 AM 5-18-2004_


----------

